# USB Stick wird nicht erkannt



## Kartman17 (6. April 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe einen Sandisc Cruzer Blade Stick welcher an *nur an meinem PC* nicht mehr erkannt wird. Am netbook läuft er problemlos.
Die ports funktionieren mit Drucker und Externer Platte. In der Datenträgerverwaltung bekomme ich den Stick angezeigt allerdings ohne Partition.

Habe ihm schon erfolglos einen anderen Laufwerksbuchstaben zugewiesen.

Hat noch jemand Ideen?


Gruß und schonmal frohe Ostern mit dicken Eiern 
Kartman17


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. April 2012)

Kann sein das der Stick einen Treiber benötigt, schon auf der Homepage des Herstellers nachgesehen ?
Versuche mal den Stick auf dem Rechner zu Formatieren wo er nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Kartman17 (6. April 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Kann sein das der Stick einen Treiber benötigt, schon auf der Homepage des Herstellers nachgesehen ?
> Versuche mal den Stick auf dem Rechner zu Formatieren wo er nicht funktioniert.


 
Windows 7 treiber für einen normalen USB 2.0 stick? Oo
Formatieren hab ich noch nicht probiert mach ich mal wenn ich später zuhause bin


----------



## Cuddleman (6. April 2012)

Beim Formatieren darauf achten, ob du Fat32, oder NTFS benötigst.


----------



## Kartman17 (8. April 2012)

Hat leider etwas gedauert aber ich muss mich nochmal melden.
Also der Stick hat gestern kurz funktioniert. Heute nach rausziehen und nochmal anschließen jedoch nicht mehr.
Formatieren hab ich versucht, wenn ich jedoch auf dem Arbeitsplatz über Rechtsklick-->Formatieren gehen passiert garnichts. Ich bekomme auch statt "Boot (s)"  "Wechseldatanträger (S)" angezeigt, welcher angeblich Leer und 0bytes groß ist.
Laut Datenträgerverwaltung "Wechselmedium (S)", und drunter steht "kein Medium"

Sehr komisch das ganze.... noch vorschläge?


Bin gerade im Gerate-Manager wo ich bei Tragbare Geräte--> "Boot" (Name des Sticks) angezeigt bekomme, mit so nem gelben Ausrufezeichen und der Meldung "Das Gerät kann nicht gestartet werden. (Code 10)"


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. April 2012)

Hab meinen, als er ein ähnliches Verhalten gezeigt hat, mit diskpart per Konsole formatiert bekommen. Ist nicht ganz ungefährlich, da diskpart keine weiteren Fragen stellt, wenn das falsche Medium gewählt wird. Ansonsten die Eingabeaufforderung als Admin öffnen und diskpart eingeben, es öffnet sich das entsprechende Konsolenfenster. Hier *list disk* eingeben (am besten alle ünnötigen Geräte abstecken). In der angegebenen Liste die Nummer des Gerätes merken, läßt sich an Hand der Größe gut finden . Dann mit *select disk X *(X ist die Nummer des Laufwerks aus dem Schritt vorher) den Stick auswählen (*Achtung, hier unbedingt mehrmals vergewissern, daß der richtige Stick ausgewählt ist*). Den Formatiervorgang mit *format fs=fat32 quick*  starten (wahlweise *fat32* durch *ntfs* ersetzen). 

Wie gesagt auf eigene Gefahr!


----------



## Kartman17 (8. April 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Hab meinen, als er ein ähnliches Verhalten gezeigt hat, mit diskpart per Konsole formatiert bekommen. Ist nicht ganz ungefährlich, da diskpart keine weiteren Fragen stellt, wenn das falsche Medium gewählt wird. Ansonsten die Eingabeaufforderung als Admin öffnen und diskpart eingeben, es öffnet sich das entsprechende Konsolenfenster. Hier *list disk* eingeben (am besten alle ünnötigen Geräte abstecken). In der angegebenen Liste die Nummer des Gerätes merken, läßt sich an Hand der Größe gut finden . Dann mit *select disk X *(X ist die Nummer des Laufwerks aus dem Schritt vorher) den Stick auswählen (*Achtung, hier unbedingt mehrmals vergewissern, daß der richtige Stick ausgewählt ist*). Den Formatiervorgang mit *format fs=fat32 quick*  starten (wahlweise *fat32* durch *ntfs* ersetzen).
> 
> Wie gesagt auf eigene Gefahr!


 

Hab ich gerade Probiert. Nachdem ich den Stick mit bestätigung ausgewählt habe kommt beim Formatierungsversuch die Meldung: "Es wurde kein volume ausgewählt"
Bin mir auch nicht sicher obs was bringt den Stick zu formatieren da er an anderen PCs ja geht. 
Hab inzwischen auch erfolglos nach Sandisk Cruzer Blader Treibern gesucht...


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

Hast du alle Ports deines Rechners ausprobiert?
Vielleicht liefern die nicht genug Strom für den Stick. Ich würde daher mal den Stick an einem aktiven Hub testen.


----------



## Kartman17 (8. April 2012)

Jap hab alle Ports durchprobiert inkl. denen auf der Rückseite. Genaug Strom müssten die Ports an meinem P5Q deluxe doch bringen, hab auch gerade keinen Hub da zum testen

hab ja auch meine Extern 2,5" platte dran hängen ohne zusätzlichen Strom


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. April 2012)

Kartman17 schrieb:


> Bin mir auch nicht sicher obs was bringt den Stick zu formatieren *da er an anderen PCs ja geht. *
> Hab inzwischen auch erfolglos nach Sandisk Cruzer Blader Treibern gesucht...


 Der verwirrt mich in dem dem Zusammenhang etwas .
Treiber brauchen afaik nur die , mir suspekten U3-Medien .


----------



## Kartman17 (9. April 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Der verwirrt mich in dem dem Zusammenhang etwas .
> Treiber brauchen afaik nur die , mir suspekten U3-Medien .


 
Ich habe gemeint das mit dem Stick ja scheinbar alles in ordnung ist wenn er an anderen PCs funktioniert. insofern sollte mir ne formatierung da nicht weiterhelfen oder?

Die Treibersuche geschah mehr aus langeweile und verzweiflung 
Normal laufen die Sticks ja über den "allgemeinen Windowstreiber". Diesen im Geratemanager zu deinstallieren hat mich auch nicht weiter gebracht.


----------



## Cuddleman (11. April 2012)

Schau dir im Handbuch die Seite 2-19 genauer an. (auch Seite 3-28)

Die gleichen Schwierigkeiten gibts auch beim Asus A8Nxx xx/Asus M3Axx xx. Problem ist, wenn an Anschlüßen die den geleichen IRQ besitzen, zwei Geräte (z.B. USB-Stick und/oder Kartenleser) angeschlossen sind, funktioniert eins der Geräte definitiv nicht, unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen. 

Sehr ärgerlich, wenn es dann auch noch die Frontanschlüße betrifft. 

Zum Teil sind die USB-Anschlüße tatsächlich Stromtechnisch unterversorgt, oder die USB-Einstellung Full-Speed/High-Speed paßt nicht, in dem Beispiel, zu deinem Stick. 

Da hilft meist nur, Ausprobieren, wo er am besten allein angeschlossen funktioniert.

Ein Betriebssystemwechsel hilft z.B. nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Kartman17 (11. April 2012)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Schau dir im Handbuch die Seite 2-19 genauer an. (auch Seite 3-28)
> 
> Die gleichen Schwierigkeiten gibts auch beim Asus A8Nxx xx/Asus M3Axx xx. Problem ist, wenn an Anschlüßen die den geleichen IRQ besitzen, zwei Geräte (z.B. USB-Stick und/oder Kartenleser) angeschlossen sind, funktioniert eins der Geräte definitiv nicht, unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen.
> 
> ...


 

Also wenn ich das mit den IRQs richtig verstehe kann es sein das beide Frontanschlüsse die gleiche IRQ besitzen und wenn 2 Geräte angeschlossen sind eins nicht geht?
Dann kann ich das wohl ausschließen, da der Stick auch alleine nicht geht, und auch an keinem anderen Anschluss (auch hinten nicht)

Stromprobleme schließ ich von daher aus das meine externe 2,5" Festplatte ohne zusätzlichen Strom an nur einem Port funktioniert.

Im Bios hab ich Hi-speed USB eingestellt. Die anderen Einstellungen weiß ich grad nicht auswendig kann ich da sonst noch was falsch einstellen? (USB Legacy support? )

Eine Betriebssystemneuinstallation steht sowieso demnächst an dank dem Wechsel auf SSD, sobald ich mich für Samsung oder Crucial entschieden habe


----------



## Radget (14. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gern das Thema noch einmal hochholen, da ich momentan das selbe Problem habe.
An meinem grossen Rechner wird der Stick zwar prinzipiell erkannt (es ertönt der Windows Ton, im Gerätemanager wird er angezeigt), allerdings erscheint er nicht im Explorer. 
Es wird ihm einfach kein Volume zugewiesen. Am Firmenlaptop, Fernseher, PS3 etc. wird er überall erkannt.

OS: Window 7 Ultimate 64Bit und MSI Z77A-GD65. Er wurde auch schon bereits vor ein paar Tagen/Wochen erkannt.
Mein Verdacht ist, dass der damalige Laufwerksbuchstabe bereits einem anderen Gerät zugewiesen ist, denn ich hatte vor kurzem 2 neue SSDs eingebaut und im Zuge dessen etwas mit den Laufwerksbuchstaben gespielt.

Hat einer eine Idee wie ich dem System mitteilen kann, dass es einen anderen Buchstaben nehmen soll? Ich habe noch so etwas im Hinterkopf von wegen "lösche im Windows ordner _hier und da_ die Datei _soundso_, dort wird die USB Zuweisung gespeichert"


----------



## OctoCore (14. Dezember 2013)

In Windowsordnern wird nichts gespeichert - das geschieht in der Registry.
Du kannst ihn im Gerätemanager löschen/deinstallieren, wenn er dort unter den Laufwerken erscheint. Natürlich erscheint er nur, wenn er angestöüselt ist.
Geht aber auch ohne den Stick - nur muss man sich dann die ausgeblendeten Geräte anzeigen lassen und dann das passende Gerät deinstallieren. Zugeteilte Laufwerkbuchstaben gehen dabei auch flöten.


----------



## Radget (14. Dezember 2013)

NE ODER?

Dass das SO einfach ist....

Besten Dank, OctoCore!


----------



## OctoCore (14. Dezember 2013)

Doch ja. 
Schon ausprobiert?
Scheint so.


----------



## Radget (14. Dezember 2013)

yo, funzt wieder alles.

Ich war nur übelst überrascht, dass die Lösung eine so einfache ist.

Ich hatte im Netz gesucht und zig Themen dazu gefunden. Von Lösungsansätzen wie "Stick formatieren", "low-level Formatierung", "*.inf Dateien löschen" bis zu "Controller defekt, Stick wegwerfen" war alles dabei.
Ich hatte vor einem halben Jahr schon Mal das Problem gehabt und dafür sogar den Rechner formatiert...doch dazu fehlte mir aktuell der Nerv.


----------



## OctoCore (14. Dezember 2013)

Gut, dass wir darüber gesprochen haben.


----------

